# dried fruit good or bad???



## brydz_mac (Jun 9, 2010)

my cockateil lovvvvvesss dry banana chips.... are they bad or good for him??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends on whether the dried fruit is sulphured or unsulphured. Sulphered is bad, and it's the kind that you usually find in grocery stores. Sulphered fruit is generally softer and moister than unsulphered. 

Just Tomatoes is a good source of unsulphered dried fruit and veggies. My tiels love the corn, peas and blueberries. Their website is at http://justtomatoes.com/ but many natural-foods groceries in the US have it on the shelves. I don't know if it's available in Australia though.


----------



## brydz_mac (Jun 9, 2010)

oh k cooll ill have to have a look... thank u


----------

